# Hey all, from Australia



## Spotfreak (Oct 14, 2011)

welcome here 
wow, beautiful horses! and beautiful Photos.


----------



## Hasufel (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
Gorgeous Horses!!! I love your Arabian mares  I would love to visit Australia someday.


----------



## Tanami (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you all your kind compliments and the warm welcome


----------



## mobbingl (Oct 15, 2011)

Good to see another Australian, I'm new here and I just joined a few days ago! hoping to have a good time on the forums, welcome


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!!by the way your horses are completly stunning


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome home 
love your pinto/ arab crosses. the pinto color with the arab style! I LOVE IT!
Wild Acre FARMS


----------

